# Trans Cooler?



## cheesycoolguy (Jan 10, 2007)

I have 1996 Toyota Tacoma with 6'9" Fisher LD. I was wondering if I really should have a Trans cooler. If so is it just a matter of tie wrapping the cooler to my existing rad, running the input line from the existing rad to the cooler input and a line from the output of the cooler to the input of the existing rad cooler and adding some fluid? Will I need to bleed the cooler and lines or will the air work its way out? Also for any Toyota guys what side of the rad is the input?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

What you should really have is a tranny temp. guage. thay way you can tell if the tranny gets too hot. you may not need a bigger tranny cooler. (do you have a stock one already? You are not very clear with the wording in your post). If you have a cooler already it may be fine. Gauge will tell you what is actually going on. Another problem is running the tranny too cool.


----------



## cheesycoolguy (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, theres a stock one already, its in the bottom of the rad so I already have lines running to and from the trans, I'd just have to run a little extra line and put the aftermarket cooler in the loop.


----------



## Remerson (Dec 25, 2003)

You should have an external tranny cooler if you are plowing or towing. Do not rely only on the tranny cooler at the bottom of the radiator... even passenger cars have that. The cooler should only cost about a hundred bucks and save you from replacing a $3,000 tranny. Remember that heat is the enemy of all transmissions.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

a good saying to remember is "transmissions do not die they are killed". keep it cool. to answer the question, yes it is that easy. well it should be anyway lol


----------



## cheesycoolguy (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks, now I know that I need one, but to get back to other part of my question, do I need to bleed the lines and the cooler or just hook it all up and add some additional fluid to the trans?


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

The cooler will bleed itself.


----------



## cheesycoolguy (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks, that what I needed to know, I was worried it might get air locked or something.


----------

